# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  Gone Green

## Liam-A

Hello, need a bit of help, Im struggling. 

Mostly, my water is good. dKH is still low but getting close to the 8 mark. 6.9 tonight. 

Mg is coming down to usual levels. 

See photo. Do I buy a chemical to fix it? Do I let it be? The fish seem OK. They are eating and acting normal. All of them! Im concerned it has something to do with the hermit crabs. Something tells me its them. Could be way off of the mark, mind. 

ANY help/advice would be great. 

Cheers,
Liam

----------


## lost

I would not recommend chemicals in a tank that size it can be hard to keep the water prems stable  , i have never heard of hermit crabs being the prob . How long has the tank been set up ? i would keep up withe the water changes and wait it out for a little while longer ,sorry if Gary has already asked you this but what lights do you have , how long are they on for and is your tank near a window? A uv steriliser might help

----------


## Liam-A

It’s only a 50l tank. Been set up for 3 months.  I am using standard Aquael supplied light. It’s a strip of white and strip of blue. Can’t turn one set off, they’re always blue and white. The light is on from 4:30pm to 10:30pm. It’s next to a Windows but it doesn’t get sunlight through it.... 
So, I looked at a UV steriliser but I don’t have a sump. The tank I’ve got it pretty poor. Knowing now what I didn’t know then is annoying me that I got this tank. I should have got the works. 
I did a 10% change yesterday. I changed the buffer pads in the filters tonight. What would you suggest on water changes? Every other day?

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam, sorry not been on for a couple of days, is it your glass that is green or water ?

I would not do anymore water changes until you find out what is causing this as it could be the water you are using ? where are you getting it from ? 

I would stay you might need a uv steriliser which you can get from here https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fish-Intern...5745616&sr=8-1  But if you are thinking of upgrading your tank in the near future then it could be wasted money as will not be big enough for a bigger tank.

I think that if it is your water and not green on the glass it is to do with to much light as being next to a window and with the days getting longer this will not help.....try closing the curtains for a couple of days and see if that helps and leave the tank lights off for 24 hours.

Hope this helps... you have my number if you need to text.

----------

*Liam-A* (01-04-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

I ordered one of them UV pumps this morning. Hopefully that’ll sort it. It’s the water that’s green, I keep cleaning the sides just to make sure. 

I get my RO off Ian. I got some Kent salt and made my own up. Tested it before it went in and all good on the salinity.

----------


## Liam-A

Water test results:
Salinity: 1.026
dKH: 8.0
Mg: 1290
Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

It must be the sunlight peaking through the blinds. I’ll keep them closed for a couple of days and stick that UV filter in tomorrow and keep you posted. 

Cheers Gary & Lost. Appreciate the advice

----------

*Gary R* (01-04-2020), *lost* (02-04-2020)

----------


## Gary R

1 X see-through marine fish tank on its way, in Liam's house  :pmsl:  glad the uv steriliser is working  :shockfish:  and  :snail2:  will be able to see again  :bluefish:

----------


## Liam-A

This doesn’t look great but I can assure you, it is a million times better than what it was!!!

----------


## Liam-A

B60B71D0-5C46-4C63-9DD4-9200769E8DFD.jpgsee

----------


## Gary R

I can see fish and corals... don't need this anymore  :fish:  

Should be ok in 48Hrs Liam.

----------

*Liam-A* (03-04-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Back in the game! 4F7DDDC1-5093-42B7-82C8-97116E4CC0FE.jpg

----------

*Gary R* (04-04-2020), *lost* (04-04-2020)

----------


## lost

well done it looks 100% better Gary can have his fish mask back  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (04-04-2020), *Liam-A* (04-04-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

They’re in the post haha

----------

*Gary R* (04-04-2020)

----------

